# Boss HTX-V Plow



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

2016 Boss HTX-V plow, 7'6 wide, lightweight and meant for 1/2 trucks only, no 3/4 tons. Bought new in September of '16, only used once. I also have the rubber deflector to go along (not installed) and the handheld controller. I have a used wiring harness that came with my other blade. NO truck mount is included. It has always been stored inside. I have a forklift available to load into a truck.

$4500 obo


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

What was your take on this plow? I'm currently waiting out my warranty period and was looking at this to be a potential unit for my Ram 1500.


----------



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

It did alright. I honestly only ran it one day, about 17 hours. I just wasn't big enough. It has a shorter A-frame so that it doesn't stick out as far, which also doesn't raise up as high for stacking. I actually stepped back down to a 7'5 straight and added wings to it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

famouslee99gt said:


> It did alright. I honestly only ran it one day, about 17 hours. I just wasn't big enough. It has a shorter A-frame so that it doesn't stick out as far, which also doesn't raise up as high for stacking. I actually stepped back down to a 7'5 straight and added wings to it.


Could you have put a set of wings on it to deal with the size issue?
Wasn't aware they changed "A" frames and doesn't make sense.:hammerhead:


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

famouslee99gt said:


> It did alright. I honestly only ran it one day, about 17 hours. I just wasn't big enough. It has a shorter A-frame so that it doesn't stick out as far, which also doesn't raise up as high for stacking. I actually stepped back down to a 7'5 straight and added wings to it.


Thanks!
It looks like an awesome setup for a homeowner with a tight driveway. Not so much for big open lots. 
GLWS.


----------



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

I was trying to do light duty commercial and it just didn't fit for me. Yes, the A-frame is shorter, the plow doesn't stick out as far...folded back in a V and you can barely get between the plow & bumper


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Still got it? I am actually looking to put one of these on my jeep. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

mrgarciainc said:


> Still got it? I am actually looking to put one of these on my jeep. Let me know. Thanks


Yes I still have it for sale.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

bummer!!! Wish it was a 9'2


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

send me your contact info, id like to come see it. Im in Chicago so you should only be a couple hours away. are you able to show me in works with your truck? I haven't installed my boss truck mount or wiring on my jeep yet. I have the parts but I'm swapping boss stuff and getting rid of the sno-way. Let me know. I can come with my pickup and load it up if all works out.

Joshua


----------

